# Neko Guitars Ouroborus 7 progress pics. (Headless content)



## juwanfidle09 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi everyone! Just sharing these build pics of my soon-to-be guitar. I've been gassin' for a headless 7-string since 2012. Luckily, the guys at Neko (the company that I'm working with) had designed a headless model and are currently making affordable kits (body and neck). 

http://www.facebook.com/NekoGuitars

Specs: 
Basswood body
5A Quilt maple top
Bolt-on neck
C-shape neck
5-pc neck (canadian maple and south american rosewood)
Maple fretboard
16" fingerboard radius
Nickel silver frets
Width at nut - 48mm 
Thickness at 1st fret - 21mm 
Thickness at 12th fret - 23mm
26.5" scale
Hipshot 7-string headless bridge and headpiece 
1 volume knob

As for the pickups, I'm planning to get BKP Nailbombs with tyger covers. 






Hipshot goodness!


----------



## Rakija (Sep 30, 2014)

How much is the base rate for something in this style?


----------



## HurrDurr (Sep 30, 2014)

^ I second that query.


----------



## straymond (Sep 30, 2014)

cool! subbed!
Can I ask why the screw on the A-tuningpeg is changed? and is it just me, or is the high E-tuningpeg a bit crooked?

neck and body looks awesome. i LOVE the inlays!


----------



## juwanfidle09 (Sep 30, 2014)

Rakija said:


> How much is the base rate for something in this style?



$755 for the body and neck (frets included) plus shipping



straymond said:


> cool! subbed!
> Can I ask why the screw on the A-tuningpeg is changed? and is it just me, or is the high E-tuningpeg a bit crooked?
> 
> neck and body looks awesome. i LOVE the inlays!



Thanks man! The high E-tuning peg is just loose. As for the screw color, I have no clue :/ The guys at NK told me that they received the hardware with it.


----------



## juwanfidle09 (Oct 3, 2014)

Just sharing these new pics!


----------



## nuyucaides (Oct 4, 2014)

that right,he guys at NK told me that they received the hardware with it.thanks


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 5, 2014)

White back? I likes. Reminds me of some old BRJs.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 5, 2014)

juwanfidle09 said:


> $755 for the body and neck (frets included) plus shipping.



...I did not need to know that. Dammit.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 5, 2014)

Really freaking cool build. Perfect color choices too.


----------



## juwanfidle09 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone! 

Front shot!


----------



## Progmandjent (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm thinking about buying one too! How do you like it so far? Is the neck really as thick as it looks like? 

cheers


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Oct 11, 2014)

Yea man thats a cool build so far. I like the white back too, not something you see every day but it totally works with this guitar!


----------



## Progmandjent (Oct 11, 2014)

have you already finished assembling all the parts?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 12, 2014)

I'd love to see a version with an ergo cut, but even then it sounds like a great deal if its of a decent quality. Nice.


----------



## juwanfidle09 (Oct 13, 2014)

Progmandjent said:


> I'm thinking about buying one too! How do you like it so far? Is the neck really as thick as it looks like?
> 
> cheers



It's not yet with me. Still waiting for updates from the guys at Neko. I'll be posting a review and demo vid as soon as I get it. Though it would be a lot better if you'd send them a message at their FB page. I believe they have 2 headless kits left. 



DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Yea man thats a cool build so far. I like the white back too, not something you see every day but it totally works with this guitar!



Thanks man!


----------



## juwanfidle09 (Oct 14, 2014)

Another set of build update pics, test fitting the hardware and pickups to see what it would look like. 

More pics at their FB page
http://www.facebook.com/NekoGuitars/posts/869741299726986


----------



## Sunyata (Oct 14, 2014)

This is amazing. Love everything about it.


----------



## Progmandjent (Oct 14, 2014)

juwanfidle09 said:


> It's not yet with me. Still waiting for updates from the guys at Neko. I'll be posting a review and demo vid as soon as I get it. Though it would be a lot better if you'd send them a message at their FB page. I believe they have 2 headless kits left.



I already talked to him/them about doing an 8 string multiscale model for me. i just need to wait until the current badge is finished


----------



## movingpictures (Oct 15, 2014)

That bridge is huge! Guitar looks great!


----------



## immortalx (Oct 16, 2014)

This is so fine that I thought it was a 3D rendering in the photos


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 16, 2014)

Progmandjent said:


> I already talked to him/them about doing an 8 string multiscale model for me. i just need to wait until the current badge is finished



Nice! That's what I was waiting for as well. Did they say if those were also going to be $755?


----------



## bahnbaban (Oct 16, 2014)

Gorgeous guitar! Very classy looking. I dig


----------



## Progmandjent (Oct 17, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Nice! That's what I was waiting for as well. Did they say if those were also going to be $755?



no, not yet! We're currently working on the design and stuff  I'll post a thread as soon as he starts with it


----------



## juwanfidle09 (Oct 27, 2014)

Update: Just waiting for the neck ferrules and screws to arrive. 

..and oh, I found this! pink is manly!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2014)

This looks cool.


----------



## charlessalvacion (Oct 29, 2014)

Ayos! Awesome build Fidel!


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Nov 2, 2014)

really dig the blue one, might get a headless in that fashion.
any NGD review up?


----------



## superash (Nov 3, 2014)

love the pink one!!


----------



## juwanfidle09 (Dec 7, 2014)

Here's the review 

Pros: Compared to all my guitars, it's the best in tone, playability and feel. Easy access to the high frets and fretboard is not too flat or round (which is perfect to my playing). The weight is so damn light, maybe around 5-6lbs. When unplugged it's still loud acoustically, not sure about this but i think that's because of the tight fit of the neck pocket. Hipshot hardwares is sht! Stays well in tune after hours of playing. The pickups are from a chinese company which i'm not familiar with. I believe these are SD clones, they sound nice.

Cons: There issues with the aesthetics though, a couple of off-the-line paint on the binding, slightly misaligned side dots and uneven sanding on the "headstock". 

Verdict: 9/10 - For $1.5k (hardware, electronics, shipping, assembly and setup included), it's all good enough for me! I don't really care much about the minor aesthetic issues.


----------



## movingpictures (Dec 8, 2014)

Their Facebook page shows some multi scale headless stuff in progress. Looks badass!


----------



## Dabo Fett (Dec 8, 2014)

so they make kits you buy or they build the guitars themselves? hardware included in that price??


----------



## juwanfidle09 (Dec 9, 2014)

Dabo Fett said:


> so they make kits you buy or they build the guitars themselves? hardware included in that price??



They build the kit but the hardware is not included in $750.


----------



## OWHall (Dec 9, 2014)

Pretty sure that pink one would make Vik punch someone to death 
Awesome guitar dude


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Dec 9, 2014)

They do look nice but I am sorry I would never pay that much money blindly for an unknown builder. Not to mention have to assemble it myself. Maybe not for this particular headless model but for the others, there are several other well known companies with proven track records I could get. Maybe used and mint or used and wear but I must ask why should I buy your guitars? What makes them superior to my Ibanez or my Jackson?

I live fairly close to your partner in Missouri have talked to him quite a few times and while he seems like a nice guy I have asked more than once "Hey, how can I check one out"? "Where can I play one"?

He says to make a purchase? Haha no way.

If it was my company I would say come on over and jam out on one and see for yourself.


----------



## 09kitty23 (Dec 9, 2014)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> They do look nice but I am sorry I would never pay that much money blindly for an unknown builder. Not to mention have to assemble it myself. Maybe not for this particular headless model but for the others, there are several other well known companies with proven track records I could get. Maybe used and mint or used and wear but I must ask why should I buy your guitars? What makes them superior to my Ibanez or my Jackson?
> 
> I live fairly close to your partner in Missouri have talked to him quite a few times and while he seems like a nice guy I have asked more than once "Hey, how can I check one out"? "Where can I play one"?
> 
> ...



Do you have a picture of the said conversation? Would like to see that.


----------



## juwanfidle09 (Dec 9, 2014)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> They do look nice but I am sorry I would never pay that much money blindly for an unknown builder. Not to mention have to assemble it myself. Maybe not for this particular headless model but for the others, there are several other well known companies with proven track records I could get. Maybe used and mint or used and wear but I must ask why should I buy your guitars? What makes them superior to my Ibanez or my Jackson?
> 
> I live fairly close to your partner in Missouri have talked to him quite a few times and while he seems like a nice guy I have asked more than once "Hey, how can I check one out"? "Where can I play one"?
> 
> ...



I know the guys from Neko pretty well and I'm sure that they won't say anything like this. Do you have a screenshot of your conversation with them?


----------



## ovlott (Dec 22, 2014)

Don't mean to bump this out of no where but has anyone else tried any of these guitars lately or bought a kit? Idea of this all looks interesting.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 1, 2015)

ovlott said:


> Don't mean to bump this out of no where but has anyone else tried any of these guitars lately or bought a kit? Idea of this all looks interesting.



i would be interested to know this too.


----------



## guitar-player (Jan 2, 2015)

Cool guitars!


----------



## Progmandjent (Apr 24, 2015)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/293850-neko-guitars-o8-headless-model.html

Here's my neko 8 string headless thread


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity (May 1, 2015)

I've tried contacting these guys on MULTIPLE occasions with no luck. I dont know what the issue is though. Great looking guit.


----------

